# Cataracts and I'm scared.



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Just got back from the eye dr.  Add cataracts to my list of woes.

i had none a year ago at my last eye appt with another dr.  Was going to one in Monterey but my insurance is a PPO and Medicare now so I was referred to this dr in Fresno.

do they pop up that fast?  They don't seem to bother me.  Dr said I can wait a few more months and I'm sure I will.

is it a simple surgery?  Any bad experiences?

Thanks in advance for any replies...eyes are still kind of dilated and I need to relax.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 18, 2017)

Easy peasy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2017)

My Husband had cataract surgery about 2 yrs ago and he said there wasn't any pain and everything went well. I was supposed to get mine done around the same time,but because of my Diabetes number being too high and my Thyroid number too low I have to wait. I wish I could get them done soon.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 18, 2017)

I had cataract surgery. Really clears things up. Hardest part is putting in the required drops before and after surgery. some people cant do it on their own. They have to get someone else to do it.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 18, 2017)

I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, one about 8 yrs ago and the other about 4.  Very easy surgery.  

Mine was corrected to mono-vision and I can read the newspaper and do fine needlework without glasses.  With mono-vision, one eye sees short, the other sees long and the brain does the rest.  BTW, I'm 84.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks!  Your replies have eased my mind and I can sleep well enough tonight.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2017)

I' ve had both eyes done.  The actual procedure takes about 20 minutes  under a mild local anesthesia.

You're in and out and return to the Drs office the next day.  Have someone else drive you there and back.

Sure clears up everything.  Lotsa luck.  No sweat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2017)

My mother in law had cataract surgery on one eye only, she was unhappy with the results and never had the second eye operated on, but this was a long time ago, in the '90s.  I have no experience with cataracts yet, but if your is not in the advanced stage, maybe some eye support supplements will help to avoid surgery.  Just a suggestion but things like Lutein 20mg with Zeaxanthin 3.5mg may help your eyes get stronger, the brand I use is Natural Factors.  Also things like vitamin D*3*, omega 3 fish oil and Turmeric (Curcumin) can help with aging vision.  Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 18, 2017)

There is no benefit to putting it off.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 18, 2017)

My sister just had laser  cataract surgery last week. She was in and out. No pain no problem.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2017)

Piece of cake.  I was sound asleep for the right eye, but pretty much awake for the left eye.  It was interesting to "watch" it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 18, 2017)

My optho mentioned at last year`s visit that my cataracts were still not bad enough for surgery.What??!? He had never mentioned that I had them! Just saw him again a few weeks ago and he said they are still not bad enough. My younger sister had hers done when she was in her mid 50`s. Said it was a piece of cake.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2017)

My neighbor just had both eyes done and he said it was no problem at all -- no pain at all.    Evidently nowdays it is a whole other world than it was years ago.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 18, 2017)

My ophthalmologist has been watching my cataracts for about 5 years now..  Every year, the are a little worse, but my vision is still good and he is not going to do anything yet.  If and when my vision is impaired I will have the surgery.. until then, I don't even give it a thought...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2017)

Piece of cake CC.  I am one down and one about ready.  No pain...


----------



## terry123 (Sep 19, 2017)

Had both eyes done a few years ago.  Easiest procedures I have ever had done.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2017)

My father had cataract surgery and he had no problems from it.  He got through it well.  I have cataracts now.  They are increasingly getting worse every time I get new glasses.  I can tell they are getting worse.  I, too, would be concerned about surgery.  It can be a scary proposition but I've heard so many get through it so well.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 19, 2017)

I went with my brother who just had both eyes done last year. He said it was a piece of cake..


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee.... cataracts are common.. even a normal part of aging eyes..  if they are not causing any vision problems.. they won't do surgery.. and it sounds like you are a long way from having to think about that.  As I said.. my eye doctor has been watching my cataracts for the last 5 years..   I just had a check up in July.   My left eye cataract has worsened... which is to be expected, but no surgery is necessary yet.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Lolly said:


> CeeCee.... cataracts are common.. even a normal part of aging eyes..  if they are not causing any vision problems.. they won't do surgery.. and it sounds like you are a long way from having to think about that.  As I said.. my eye doctor has been watching my cataracts for the last 5 years..   I just had a check up in July.   My left eye cataract has worsened... which is to be expected, but no surgery is necessary yet.




My dr said surgery in about 5-6 months.  I never even thought that I have cataracts.  My vision on the eye test hasn't changed from last year but I thought it would because I don't see signs far away that well, so just thought I'd need a new prescription for glasses, guess it's the cataracts.

This was my first visit with this dr and it took a long time so I hope he's good.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> My father had cataract surgery and he had no problems from it.  He got through it well.  I have cataracts now.  They are increasingly getting worse every time I get new glasses.  I can tell they are getting worse.  I, too, would be concerned about surgery.  It can be a scary proposition but I've heard so many get through it so well.



I didn't even have them 2 years ago and now I need surgery in 5-6 months...that's what I don't get.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's one thing to remember.

If you can see close but not far and need glasses for distance.

If you have cataract surgery it's just the opposite.

You will need glasses for close but not for distance.  I'm describing myself.  My driver's license was restricted and I needed glasses for driving.  That has been reversed.  I no longer have to have glasses for driving.

What are cataracts in the first place.  It's a film that grows over the lens.  Cataract surgery replaces the lens.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I had cataract surgery. Really clears things up. Hardest part is putting in the required drops before and after surgery. some people cant do it on their own. They have to get someone else to do it.




Ive put drops in my eyes many times, is this different or have I been doing it wrong all this time?  My eyes get dry so I use an OTC eye drop on occasion.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mother in law had cataract surgery on one eye only, she was unhappy with the results and never had the second eye operated on, but this was a long time ago, in the '90s.  I have no experience with cataracts yet, but if your is not in the advanced stage, maybe some eye support supplements will help to avoid surgery.  Just a suggestion but things like Lutein 20mg with Zeaxanthin 3.5mg may help your eyes get stronger, the brand I use is Natural Factors.  Also things like vitamin D*3*, omega 3 fish oil and Turmeric (Curcumin) can help with aging vision.  Good luck!




Thanks Seabreeze and welcome back! 

I will try the lutein.  I already take vitamin D3, Omega fish oil and turmeric.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> There is no benefit to putting it off.




I just have to get someone who will drive me.  I'm assuming I can function by myself the following day?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

jujube said:


> Piece of cake.  I was sound asleep for the right eye, but pretty much awake for the left eye.  It was interesting to "watch" it.




Why the difference?  Do you have an option?


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My dr said surgery in about 5-6 months.  I never even thought that I have cataracts.  My vision on the eye test hasn't changed from last year but I thought it would because I don't see signs far away that well, so just thought I'd need a new prescription for glasses, guess it's the cataracts.
> 
> This was my first visit with this dr and it took a long time so I hope he's good.



I wear glasses also...  CeeCee...  I would consider getting a 2nd opinion..  If your cataracts are early and not causing you any problems yet that you have even noticed.. perhaps this doctor is a bit too eager to rush you into surgery..  It's a money maker for sure...   My husband had cataract surgery and believe me... he was having problems with his vision.. he was seeing double and couldn't focus his eyes..  He has the same doc as I do. The surgery completely corrected his problem.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I wear glasses also...  CeeCee...  I would consider getting a 2nd opinion..  If your cataracts are early and not causing you any problems yet that you have even noticed.. perhaps this doctor is a bit too eager to rush you into surgery..  It's a money maker for sure...



Thats what I was thinking but he was a referral like everything is now.  My insurance has to approve everything.

He does have good reviews and is located in the huge Eye Institute bldg here in Fresno, right across from the hospital.  I'm sure his rent is high...Ive never been in an office so big.

I was taken from room to room for every different test and different people did everything before I even saw the Dr.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ive put drops in my eyes many times, is this different or have I been doing it wrong all this time?  My eyes get dry so I use an OTC eye drop on occasion.



No difference at all.  It's just that some people cannot put the drops in their own eyes.  They can't keep their eye open with the dropper staring them in the eye.

They have to get someone to do it while they look up at the ceiling.

My eyes are dry as well.  I just pull the lower lid down and put the drops there but some people can't do that. They blink whenever the dropper approaches.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> No difference at all.  It's just that some people cannot put the drops in their own eyes.  They can't keep their eye open with the dropper staring them in the eye.
> 
> They have to get someone to do it while they look up at the ceiling.
> 
> My eyes are dry as well.  I just pull the lower lid down and put the drops there but some people can't do that. They blink whenever the dropper approaches.



Then I'm doing drops the wrong way...I just pull down my lower lid a little and put the drop in there and close my eyes so it goes everywhere...is that wrong?

ok, I see you added info to the post and answered my question before I asked.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2017)

A cataract  is the lens in your eye that has lost its clarity and is becoming cloudy.

The surgery consists of removing it and replacing  it with a new  clear, flexible  plastic lens.

If not taken care of, your vision is impaired to the point of seeing halos around any light source.

In " The old days, they didn't  insert a new lens;  they just prescribed new  eyeglasses  with  "Coke-bottle-bottoms  lenses.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> A cataract  is the lens in your eye that has lost its clarity and is becoming cloudy.
> 
> The surgery consists of removing it and replacing  it with a new  clear, flexible  plastic lens.
> 
> ...




That doesn't sound painless and easy to me, lol.  

Truth is I don't see perfectly with my glasses on but it's barely noticeable.  Driving on a very sunny day I do have some trouble reading the signs further away but that's about it.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> That doesn't sound painless and easy to me, lol.
> 
> Truth is I don't see perfectly with my glasses on but it's barely noticeable.  Driving on a very sunny day I do have some trouble reading the signs further away but that's about it.



That's exactly how it is for me..  I have a very slight problem with focusing my left eye.. (that is the eye with the cataract)... but I hardly notice it either..  When my otphamologist tests my vision however,  I'm 20/20 with my glasses..  My cataract is developing.. so he wants to see me in another year.. unless of course my vision drastically worsens.  We go year to year with the surgery decision..  so far it's not warranted according to my doctor.

Food for thought... Something is paying for that big fancy office...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 19, 2017)

One question they asked me before my cataract surgery was...did I want better vision close up or far away, I chose far away for driving...One of the test was to determine if I had macular degeneration, which I did, but mine is in early stage.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> One question they asked me before my cataract surgery was...did I want better vision close up or far away, I chose far away for driving...One of the test was to determine if I had macular degeneration, which I did, but mine is in early stage.



I have my eyes dilated and examined every year.. because I have a distant family history of glaucoma..  So far.. Knock on wood.. my eyes are healthy except for developing cataracts and some pesky "floaters"  which are also a normal part of aging.   No optic nerve damage and no macular degeneration..


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> One question they asked me before my cataract surgery was...did I want better vision close up or far away, I chose far away for driving...One of the test was to determine if I had macular degeneration, which I did, but mine is in early stage.



I think I'd choose faraway also but I thought both would be better after surgery.  When you say close up, do you mean for reading?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I have my eyes dilated and examined every year.. because I have a distant family history of glaucoma..  So far.. Knock on wood.. my eyes are healthy except for developing cataracts and some pesky "floaters"  which are also a normal part of aging.   No optic nerve damage and no macular degeneration..



Im in the same boat as you....I did have some high eye pressure that requires drops but it's not glaucoma...my father had glaucoma so I do see an opthamalogist once a year at least but was going to one by my daughter in Monterey...at the time I was paying out of pocket and he was cheaper than Fresno and my daughter could drive me if needed but after Medicare and my supplemental which is a PPO I needed a referral in Fresno.

Its interesting how different the 2 drs are...office and staff wise.  I spent 2 hrs yesterday here in Fresno and at the one in Monterey I was always out in 15 mins.  He's the one that said I don't have cataracts except forming behind my eye and it would be awhile before anything needed done.

Fast forward 18 months and I have cataracts


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> One question they asked me before my cataract surgery was...did I want better vision close up or far away, I chose far away for driving...One of the test was to determine if I had macular degeneration, which I did, but mine is in early stage.



Maybe in the U.S. you have a choice? Not where I live. One size fits all.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> One question they asked me before my cataract surgery was...did I want better vision close up or far away, I chose far away for driving...One of the test was to determine if I had macular degeneration, which I did, but mine is in early stage.



I believe they have replacement lenses now that actually change shape to accommodate both near and far vision. It's controlled by your own eye muscles.. I'm sure those are not covered under Medicare though.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I think I'd choose faraway also but I thought both would be better after surgery.  When you say close up, do you mean for reading?



Yes..close up for reading.

I thought the same...was surprised by the question.

Thanks, Lolly, did not know this.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 19, 2017)

Cee Cee, not to worry.  I had cataracts for 25 years before they required surgery. I wouldn't have known I had them unless I had asked. My doctor said I would know when it became to bad to deal with, and so will you.  What you say is slightly bothersome now so far as your vision will become worse, and you will decide.  The surgery is not even worth calling surgery, and remembering to put drops in so often is the worst part of it all.  

Good luck, but I think you may have a while to go before having it done.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Katybug said:


> Cee Cee, not to worry.  I had cataracts for 25 years before they required surgery. I wouldn't have known I had them unless I had asked. My doctor said I would know when it became to bad to deal with, and so will you.  What you say is slightly bothersome now so far as your vision will become worse, and you will decide.  The surgery is not even worth calling surgery, and remembering to put drops in so often is the worst part of it all.
> 
> Good luck, but I think you may have a while to go before having it done.



Thanks, that's how I feel also but this new dr is pushing for it seems....I just did a quick search on him but now I think I'll look into him some more.

Although I have a feeling I don't have much wiggle room finding another ophthalmologist that takes my PPO and Medicare.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Why the difference?  Do you have an option?



No, I got the same IV anesthesia both times.  I slept right through the operation for the right eye.  When I had the left eye done, I woke back up again just in time for them to "explode" the cataract and insert the lens.  Then I went back to sleep again.  It's very, very light anesthesia.  You wake up as soon as they stop administering it and most people are immediately alert.  I was really hungry after both operations and we went out to eat right after leaving the surgical center.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> A cataract  is the lens in your eye that has lost its clarity and is becoming cloudy.
> 
> The surgery consists of removing it and replacing  it with a new  clear, flexible  plastic lens.
> 
> ...



Not to mention how much brighter the colors are after you have the cataracts removed.  I had the eyes done three weeks apart, so I had that amount of time to compare between the two eyes.  I realized that I was looking through what was almost a "nicotine" haze; everything had a yellowish tint to it.  After the surgery, the colors were so much brighter.  A couple of years ago, I had to get a "YAG" procedure done on the right eye, that's where they laser out a film that forms.  It's a very simple procedure. You don't even have to have anyone drive you there.   Now I need to have it done on my left eye.  Some people get the film within months of cataract surgery, some get it years later, some never get it.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh, another thing I need to mention.  Be sure to do your due diligence on the kind of lens the doctor is going to insert.  My doctor was pushing the "multi-focus" lens big time and I fell for it.  I'll admit I did not do my "due diligence" or I would have seen how many people were complaining about it.  I was swept away by the promise that I'd not need glasses for either distance or reading.

Whereas I CAN get along if I have to without glasses for reading if I have enough light, I usually wear "drugstore readers" for ease while reading.  The big problem is that it made my night blindness and problem with glare even worse than it was before.  Much worse, in fact.  I very seldom drive at night now, only when I am very familiar with where I am going and seldom even then.  

I had to pay $2,500 per eye over and above what Medicare paid.  I'm sorry I went with the multi focus lens.  I have nobody but myself to blame for not researching further.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> Oh, another thing I need to mention.  Be sure to do your due diligence on the kind of lens the doctor is going to insert.  My doctor was pushing the "multi-focus" lens big time and I fell for it.  I'll admit I did not do my "due diligence" or I would have seen how many people were complaining about it.  I was swept away by the promise that I'd not need glasses for either distance or reading.
> 
> Whereas I CAN get along if I have to without glasses for reading if I have enough light, I usually wear "drugstore readers" for ease while reading.  The big problem is that it made my night blindness and problem with glare even worse than it was before.  Much worse, in fact.  I very seldom drive at night now, only when I am very familiar with where I am going and seldom even then.
> 
> I had to pay $2,500 per eye over and above what Medicare paid.  I'm sorry I went with the multi focus lens.  I have nobody but myself to blame for not researching further.



Is that for cataracts?  I'm under the assumption that I'll still need my glasses after the surgery.  Ive had glasses for about 5-6 yrs now...progressive lenses and I needed them and I didn't have cataracts then.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

I just looked up vision with cataracts and also what the eye looks like with cataracts.  I must be in the early stage because my eye looks very normal.

And in the vision image of the bldg. I would say my vision is between the perfect picture and the one next to it, so that's why I was shocked when my dr suggest surgery in a few months.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

This is my opthamologist ...


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

And this is where his office is...a lot different than the small one man operation my previous opthamologist had in Monterey.  He told me 18 months ago I didn't have cataracts.  I guess they can pop up quickly but he makes it sound so urgent.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

Hmmmm, maybe I shouldn't have posted the videos.  He might see them and botch my cataract surgery. 

I'm just being overly cautious though, my eyesight is very important to me and I want to be absolutely sure I'm doing the right thing.

He does have great reviews and he was very nice and I'm a lousy patient anyway.  It was my first visit with him, I'm sure I'll feel more comfortable after my nov 2nd and nov 3rd appointments. My old dr wouldn't have stretched out one appt into two but as long as I'm not paying, I don't care.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for the information on the multi-focus lens, jujube. A local ophthalmologist is trying to push them, but it seemed kind of shady.

I found out last week I have a "nice thick" fully-formed cataract on one eye while  the other is still developing. The eye with the worst cataract is my  better eye; I have terrible vision in the other. What I've  mostly noticed is the cataract eye has become light sensitive. Sunlight  is almost painful and at night every outside light source has a big  twinkling halo around it.

I called my insurance company (Medicare and BCBS) and was told my co-pay will be $300 for each eye.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 2, 2017)

CeeCee, my mother who was a total pain wimp couldn't stand for anyone to do anything to her eyes. She had to have eyedrops for some reason I can't remember and I had to lie across her chest to hold her down while I pried her eyelids open. I'm telling you this to let you know how phobic she was about her eyes. 

A few years before she died, she had cataracts in both eyes. She breezed through cataract surgery. I figure if she did it, anyone can.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2017)

You wonder why nature means you form cataracts when you get older.


----------



## ossian (Oct 3, 2017)

My borther had his eyes done a few years ago. I think he was over 60n nat the time and had no problem with them at all. My brother is one of the worst for fearing about his health, so if he had no problem with it, it cant have been too bad!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 29, 2018)

I do ALL I can to Avoid ALL surgeries even cataracts.

I was told about 20 yrs ago I had them forming and did nothing.  And here I am 80 and doing fine, I can see well, wear glasses for reading and long distance but vision is clear.

I've been taking Grape Seed Ex, an antioxidant for  many years and I know it works on the eye health.  

Also take Lutein daily

And a couple yrs ago found Crystalline eye drops and use them daily...I'm good at 80...no surgery on eyes.

My neighbor had one rather botched recently and walks around holding her hand over that eye...Kaiser MD.  She needs to change MD's or keep her hand over her eye.

Also wear Sunglasses outside even on cloudy days.  

The Insurance industry loves me, I don't use them often.  I have Medicare and use it only when absolutely need to see MD.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 29, 2018)

they cant remove the cataracts till they reach a certain size--i had mine done 2 years ago and never had any problems-- this year i had to have lazik done to remove the scar tissure that some times happens it was no problem either--i dont wear glasses for driving any more--i only use glasses for small print which came from the drug store--its really an easy procedure--i am 85


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 29, 2018)

Well since I posted this thread last year, I still haven't had them done.  They're still the same, nothing has changed with my vision in the last year.

My last visit with him was about a month ago and he didn't even mention the cataracts...so I didn't either.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 29, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Well since I posted this thread last year, I still haven't had them done.  They're still the same, nothing has changed with my vision in the last year.
> 
> My last visit with him was about a month ago and he didn't even mention the cataracts...so I didn't either.



Consider what I posted.   I don't know your age but as I said I was told at about 60 I had cloudy formings and here I am 80 and all is clear...but I believe all I do is the answer, my answer for sure..unless one enjoys supporting pharma world as many many do.  I don't.


----------



## HudsonDan (Oct 23, 2018)

I'd like to hear from people who've had cataract surgery without complications but who nonetheless had to cope do some adjusting afterwards. For instance, did you have to try some different eyeglasses configurations until you got ones that were comfortable? Did you find you were more sensitive to light? Did you suddenly need reading glasses when you hadn't before, or find that your low light vision didn't improve as much as promised or hoped? I'm writing a newspaper article about this kind of thing--the stuff they often don't tell you in advance. Please drop me a line with your experiences! Thanks.  PS--Anyone out there have the procedure without sedation? In other words, just with a local anesthetic? Again, thx.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 23, 2018)

HudsonDan said:


> I'd like to hear from people who've had cataract surgery without complications but who nonetheless had to cope do some adjusting afterwards. For instance, did you have to try some different eyeglasses configurations until you got ones that were comfortable? Did you find you were more sensitive to light? Did you suddenly need reading glasses when you hadn't before, or find that your low light vision didn't improve as much as promised or hoped? I'm writing a newspaper article about this kind of thing--the stuff they often don't tell you in advance. Please drop me a line with your experiences! Thanks.  PS--Anyone out there have the procedure without sedation? In other words, just with a local anesthetic? Again, thx.



Work with Crystalline eye drops and surgery COULD BE avoided.


----------



## Colleen (Oct 26, 2018)

HudsonDan said:


> I'd like to hear from people who've had cataract surgery without complications but who nonetheless had to cope do some adjusting afterwards. For instance, did you have to try some different eyeglasses configurations until you got ones that were comfortable? Did you find you were more sensitive to light? Did you suddenly need reading glasses when you hadn't before, or find that your low light vision didn't improve as much as promised or hoped? I'm writing a newspaper article about this kind of thing--the stuff they often don't tell you in advance. Please drop me a line with your experiences! Thanks.  PS--Anyone out there have the procedure without sedation? In other words, just with a local anesthetic? Again, thx.



My husband had both of his eyes done about 4 years ago. He said that everything was much brighter (sky bluer, etc.) after he had his done. His distance vision is 20/40 and he has to use drug store cheaters for close up. It was a quick procedure and no complications whatsoever.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 26, 2018)

A number of years ago, a close friend who is an ophthalmologist gave me some good advice.  I'd known I had cataracts for a long time and I asked him about the surgery. He said there is no harm in delaying ... cataracts DO NOT cause other damage if left untreated.  More to the point, he told me "you'll know when it's time".  He was right.

A time came when even new prescriptions wouldn't give me satisfactory vision.  I had the surgery done about seven years ago on both eyes about a month apart.  I agree with most of what was said here about the procedure itself - it was pretty much a non-event.  Hooked up an IV, put me in a chair that resembled a dentists chair, very light "twilight" anesthesia, and ten minutes later it was finished and I was getting ready to leave. My wife and I stopped for breakfast on the way home.  The new vividness of colors was astounding!!

I had been nearsighted most of my life and wanted to be able to drive without glasses, so I opted for lens implants that would make me farsighted.  (Specifically, for any of you who are competitive shooters, I told him that I wanted to be able to see the front sight and the ten ring clearly at 200 yards.)  I went from always wearing bifocals to only using drug store glasses for reading.  We discussed the (supposed) variable implants and he told me he wouldn't use them.  All of the feedback he'd gotten about them was poor at best.

I've found only one minor downside.  At intermediate distances like in a small office or across the dinner table, I can find myself too close for my "distance vision" but too far away to use reading glasses.  But even at that distance, my vision isn't all that bad; just not as crisp as I might like it to be.  I've gotten used to it.

My advice - as long as you're happy with your eyesight the way it is, do nothing.  Eventually, when the time comes that you're no longer satisfied with your vision, go for it.  It's quick, painless, and will make a world of difference.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I didn't even have them 2 years ago and now I need surgery in 5-6 months...that's what I don't get.



You probably had them 2 years ago but they weren't serious enough to warrant an operation.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 26, 2018)

The thing is we can PREVENT them and none of us needs the surgery.  Eye supports and antioxidants and SUNGLASSES.  I'm 80 vision is as good as it was 40 yrs ago  and reading.distance scripts have not changed in 10 yrs.   Antioxidants have been my salvation.

Vit C
Grape Seed Extract
Lutein
Crystalline Drops.

As I said along the way an eye doc told me I had the formation of them 20 yrs ago.  THen the antioxidants did their job.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Nov 3, 2018)

very, Very simple- not sure I have the words to describe how simple and unterrifying it was -I was horrified at the thought -turned out the acutual deal was 30 seconds or so with a half day travel to and from -a few hours from start to finish at the facility then travel back home but the procedure was street clothes, and a relaxer which I did not notice, 30 or so seconds- maybe 20, bright light similar to eye exam and quicker same doctor for me....so nothing-- that is nothing uncomfortable but several days of drops  several times a day and be diligent with that. I can easily see two miles...


----------



## Colleen (Nov 3, 2018)

paxtonstafford said:


> very, Very simple- not sure I have the words to describe how simple and unterrifying it was -I was horrified at the thought -turned out the acutual deal was 30 seconds or so with a half day travel to and from -a few hours from start to finish at the facility then travel back home but the procedure was street clothes, and a relaxer which I did not notice, 30 or so seconds- maybe 20, bright light similar to eye exam and quicker same doctor for me....so nothing-- that is nothing uncomfortable but several days of drops  several times a day and be diligent with that. I can easily see two miles...



YAY!! Glad to hear it was a piece of cake  My husband had both of his done (at different times) and he was nervous about it the first time, but he couldn't believe how quick it was and no problems after either. He now has 20/40 distance.


----------



## Maywalk (May 21, 2019)

Had mine done nearly 8 years ago nothing to worry about. I am 89 now and still going. 

Having looked through the postings on this site of where folks live I am curious as to how many other members reside in the UK.


----------

